
Ask HN: How to get social traffic to your website in 2020? - nethelpers
I had a blog in 05&#x27; or 06&#x27; that did pretty well in terms of traffic - I remember that I used to write a few decent articles a month and then post them to Digg, del.icio.us and StumbleUpon and the traffic surged for a while.<p>I wasn&#x27;t really a power-user on those sites but if the content was good enough it usually got a decent amount of visitors from these platforms and then sometimes these visitors wrote about it on their own blogs (and then it generated backlinks for SEO) and the cycle continued.<p>Nowadays it seems to me like you can&#x27;t get traffic without buying it through ads. I started writing some posts again which I believe deserve some traffic (shameless plug - textcritics.com) but I can&#x27;t figure out how to start the ball rolling.<p>On Facebook, Instagram and Twitter you have to have tons of followers or friends to get some attention (which I don&#x27;t and I would also like to stay anonymous so these platforms are out of the question) and on Reddit and the likes (and Hacker News...) you have to be a power-user or the community trashes you.<p>There are no ads on my website, so I&#x27;m not making money out of it, it&#x27;s just a hobby. But even if it&#x27;s a hobby, I still want people to see my content :)<p>Any ideas (other than writing this)?
======
iamacyborg
Start engaging with the types of people you think would be interested in your
content - contribute to online communities and drop links when it's relevant
and useful to the community. Contribute more often than you promote.

The major point is just to be honest and authentic with your audience. Look at
it as a conversation with people, not just as a platform for you to push
content at them.

------
erikbrodch
If you have time to create your assets then SEO would be a good idea,
specifically the "skyscraper method" \- [https://backlinko.com/skyscraper-
technique](https://backlinko.com/skyscraper-technique)

I recently used it and I'm starting to see results.

The major issue it takes time. Hope I helped.

------
intelicle485
The best and most efficient method to get social traffic to your website is
through SEO based website. It can transform online visitors into your regular
readers. I suggest that you develop a strong content marketing strategy and
social media marketing strategy as well. If you need more help in this regard
then go click on this link [https://intelicle.com/seo-services-search-engine-
optimisatio...](https://intelicle.com/seo-services-search-engine-
optimisation/)

------
longtermd
Instagram and YouTube work great for us (influencer marketing and building our
own “influencer” channel). A focus on Quality pays well

